# Ibanez RG350DX Problems...



## LarsJohann (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello, i have just purchased an Ibanez RG350DX with Edge 3 Tremolo and i am having some problems with tuning it. For some stupid reason witch i do not know, i removed the locking nut and now it is compleastely out of tune. I have tryed tuning it then putting the locking nut back on but then it falls out of tune again with the whammy bar. Also, i have noticed that my action is rather high and am wondering how to lower it. Please someone help, i really love this guitar and would like to know how to get it in tune and ready to play. Thank you

My mood right now:


----------



## Tawm! (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey buddy, sounds like you have a combinations of issues to deal with here. First of all, you put the locking nut back on _then_ tune it using the screws at the bottom of the bridge. When you use your whammy it is going out of tune because the locking nut is not in place. With those bridges you've got to have that locking nut in place or the guitar is useless. As far as your action is concerned that could be a combination of a few things. First of all, how long have you had the guitar? Do you keep the gutiar in damp and/or cold place? This can add stress to the fretboard by causing it to bend in towards itself thus raising the height of the strings. It could also be that your bridge itself is raising and is not seated at the proper level. I believe your issue is the latter of the two. How high is the action? Are we talking like an inch or less then that? When you put the locking nut back on the guitar, then tune the strings to proper tension the bridge should seat properly unless you have modified the springs in the back of the bridge that hold it down. Have you modified any screws on the bridge itself? Perhaps accidentally when you were restringing or cleaning it? Can you take a picture of the side of the bridge and post it up? We'll get it figure'd out for ya d00d! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## LarsJohann (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok it seams i may have not put in the locking nuts tight enough (i was not using the alon key just my fingers) so that may resolve a tuning issue so ill keep you posted...but there is also this other problem i am having, i cant really seem to tune it because say i tune the E up to pitch the G or B will start to go flat due the increase in tension. Is there some sort of special order i could tune the strings in so there is not a huge loss in pitch then put the locking nuts on (tight with the alon key) then adjust with the spring tension nobs? I hope to be playing this guitar soon and in key!

Thank You For All Your Help PLease Reply Me


----------



## LarsJohann (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok i see the source of my problem...i had put a heavier gauge of string it and it set the guitar out of wack. Now i put the original gauge on and it tunes like a dream but i hae 1 more problem...when i put the strings on the bridge went up a bit...how can i lower it so the whammy bar is not too low?

Thanks For Your Help Again


----------



## Tawm! (Jan 11, 2008)

Hallo mein Freund,

Sorry about the delay in response, schule ist scheisse, and is extremely busy haha. I'm glad you've sorted most of these problems out... Heavier strings will certainly pull the bridge up, you say it is still rising a bit eh? Unfortunately my specific knowledge about floyd roses is limited, frankly, Im a little disappointed that most of the experienced floyd rose users and guitar techs havent responded to help you out - I've never owned one before, I'm just going off of what seems to be the probable situation. I will look into these issues for you outside of this forum and post a reply when I can, hopefully I'll have an answering for you this evening. Is there alot of tension in the springs? I know there are bolts you are suppost to use to set the thing up properly... Maybe someone who knows what they are talking about will help you out but that seems unlikely, unless someone can prove me wrong... Thx for your patience


----------



## LarsJohann (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok i have resolved my problem i just lowered the bridge down a bit in fine tuning and it works...its totally in tune, i can use whammy with out going out of tune and it plays awesome! ty GuitarsCanada! Ty Tawn! i am so happy


----------



## LarsJohann (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok i have another question...when i screw the locking nuts on, should i not be able to use the tuning machines at the head? or should it not change in pitch at all cus the locking nuts are on?


----------



## cbrown0019 (Jan 28, 2008)

nothing should change using the tuners when the locking nut is tight. only the fine tuners will work


----------



## LarsJohann (Oct 31, 2007)

So should i put them on in a trial and error basis like if the nut is on but the tuning machine still changes the pitch just take it off then and screw it on again and try? what would you recommend?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

the idea of this system is to eliminate the nut and tuners from the equation- once the thing is locked, you only need to use the fine tuners at the bridge to adjust the tuning- if youd like to use the tuners to tune it, then sure you can leave the lock off the nut- but then you need to address all the same concerns you will have if only using a non locking tremolo unit, such as nut and saddle friction points- 
if you remove the locking nuts- your guitar will maybe (probably) have problems staying in tune-
but there is nothing wrong with not using the locking nuts if you want to try it- go for it.


----------



## LarsJohann (Oct 31, 2007)

i think that the only problem was that the pressure pad on the locking nut was not on correctly but thanks for the help man you sure are a good guy!


----------

